# Crappy ammo



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I know some ammo may work better in one gun than another and you usually get what you pay for, but is there a certain brand or style that really seems to work well in all applications? Also on the other side is there any particular one that is just pure crap and people should avoid at all costs?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

When you consider how many millions of rounds of WWB get sent downrange every year the few whines you may read about it is less than
negligible, it's good plinking ammo at cheaper prices and can work as S.D. ammo too. It is a little dirtier than some but if you clean your firearms after shooting it wont be a problem.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

> When you consider how many millions of rounds of WWB get sent downrange every year the few whines you may read about it is less than
> negligible,


Have to agree on that. I have used WWB in 38sp, 9mm & .45ACP for long time and thousands of rounds. Never bothered to jump into a thread and defend it, but never understood all of the complaints. Works good for me and many I talk to at the range.

Yes, I know one range that when it rents handguns will not let you use WWB. They say it is low quality Wal-Mart stuff. Of course their solution is you must buy their high priced ammo to rent their gun. A little suspicious.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have used mostly Winchester ammo in my life. I have shot enought to pay for their plant. I can't remember the last time I had a misfire.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Lots of WWB and Federals independence and American brands..


W


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm surprised I usually hear people talking about how crappy certain ammos are and here most people seem ok with most everything used. Maybe the people who had the problems weren't as religious with their maintenance practices or possibly got a batch batch of a certain ammo to give them that idea. Good to know though cause I dont want to accidentally buy some ammo thats pure crap without knowing and be stuck shooting junk till I get something else.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always used WWB for target shooting. Not a single problem. I have heard a lot of negative stuff about Wolf ammo, but I've never used it, so can't say first hand.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Now when you say Winchester white box is there a certain brand by Winchester named that or does it just come in a white box? I have some Winchester USA 9mm ammo and wanted to know if it was this kind or another kind. It will just be used for range shooting, but I wanna know if its one of the "crappier" types.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it comes in a white box and anybody that sells it will no what you want if you ask for it. All ammo is some what dirty as how can you set something on fire and not leave behind a little mess. Fine something that shoots good in your gun and go for it. Good luck.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

my XD has never had anything go thru it except WWB. and i have never had a single issue and i think i am up to at least 1000 rounds.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Some people complain about the Russian stuff. I've never put it through pistols(none available locally) but will in the future to further test reliability. I'm pretty sure the pistols in question will digest and chuck them just fine though.

Can't say much against Winchester White Box or Blazer Brass. Not a single issue with either.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Winchester and Remington are my old standards and one or the other can be found just about anywhere you go. My guns MUST operate acceptably with Winchester White Box or Remington UMC. If not the gun is replaced. I Purchase special protection ammo, currently Winchester Ranger 155 grain JHP in .40 S&W. My practice/plinking ammo is anything I can purchase in quantity at low cost and has proven to work in my gun. 

Purchase a small sample of premium ammo for protection purposes and make sure it will feed and work properly in your gun. If your first sample doesnt meet your criteria try another brand. Criteria must include reliable feeding through the gun. When satisfied purchase a couple hundred rounds and truly test its performance. You don't want to find out in the middle of a fire fight your gun doesn't like the ammo in use. From this point forward purchase protection ammo in small quantities for economy purposes. Shoot up and replace it each year. Try a few of the new batch to confirm equality with past batches. If you have big bucks call me and I will help you test and select the proper round.

Good shooting. :smt1099


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

For target shooting I shoot tons of Wolf ammo in 9mm, 45cal, 223 and 7.62x39, and despite all you may hear about wolf ammo, I have never had a bad round or any kind of misfunction from any of my firearms. I have never found it to be as dirty of an ammo as many have posted. I shoot almost weekly and sometimes 2-3 times a week after work, so ammo cost is important to me.

I have a fairly good size collection of toys, so ammo cost and reliability in all of them is very important to me. I also shoot Winchester, blazer and most anything out there. In the words of Ken Hackathorn "The best ammo to shoot is whatever is FREE!"


----------

